# Que marcas de parlantes para high-end me recomiendan?



## 0110110h (Nov 13, 2011)

Tengo la idea de armar un sistema estereo high-end para la casa de entre unos 50Wrms a 150Wrms por canal utilizando una fuente SMPS y el amplificador UCD de ejtagle. Mi duda es sobre que marcas de parlantes probar, que sean high-end ya que no conozco de buenas marcas acá en Argentina. 
También quisiera saber si me conviene comprar cajas hechas de fabrica con los parlantes ya puestos o armarlas yo mismo y como convendría que fueran, mas o menos para esa potencia (entre 50Wrms a 150Wrms), dos full rango + 1 tweeter o dos full rango + 2 tweeter ó dos full rango + 2 tweeter por un lado y un woofer por otro, en fin los escucho a ustedes que seguro saben mas que yo.....
Saludos y desde ya gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2011)

Primero buscá los temas de Juan Filas, ya que ahí hay mucha info de parlantes Hi-Fi (eso de Hi-End es un cuento), con mediciones, curvas de respuesta, tamaño de cajas, etc, etc. Si con eso ves que es posible que la hagas vos mismo, pues adelante. Si nó, tocará gastar algo de U$S 1500 o más (como para arrancar) en un par de baffles mas o menos decentes...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 14, 2011)

Cualquiera de estas marcas, son de calidad : Vifa, Peerless, Scan Speak, Morel, Dynaudio, Audax, Visaton, Fostex, Accuton, SBAcoustic, Seas, etc. y Nacionales podès usar algunos modelos de : GB Audio, SPL y Audifan.
En todas estas marcas vas a encontrar accesibles y caros, tendràs que ver los paràmetros para elegir los adecuados.
Jfilas ya te ahorro en parte ese trabajo. El propone muy buenos parlantes a bajo costo, es decir, ya investigò las mejores opciones costo/calidad. Podès seguir sus consejos o ponerte a investigar vos. 
Los nacionales los encontras en la web. Los importados hay algunos que encontràs en ML y si no en Madisound (USA).
Si querès Hi End lo podès hacer con una via solamente. Bastarà con que asegures y afirmes que es Hi End.
Ahora, si lo que querès es HI FI, me parece que con menos de un 3 vias, no lo vas a conseguir.
Leete a Linkwitz, Lenard audio, Rod Elliott, etc. Tambièn podès conseguir y leer "Loudspeaker design cookbook" de Vance Dickason, un clàsico.
Sds.


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 15, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias a ambos! muy buena info! Me surgió una duda, cual la diferencia entre HI-End y Hi-Fi?? que me recomiendan para leer al respecto??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias a ambos! muy buena info! Me surgió una duda, cual la diferencia entre HI-End y Hi-Fi?? que me recomiendan para leer al respecto??


La diferencia es simple:

*Hi-Fi:* es lograr la reproducción mas fiel posible de las grabaciones, acercándose - en lo posible - a una reproducción en "vivo".

*Hi-End:* es lograr la reproducción del sonido de cualquier forma que se le ocurra al "vivo" del comerciante mientras este se llena generosamente los bolsillos con tu dinero


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

Desconozco tu experiencia en el armado de cajas, pero yo antes de embarcarme en un proyecto que seguramente me insumirá varios fajos de billetes comenzaría con algo sencillo pero bueno y por sobre todo accesible.
Luego de recolectar experiencia ahí si me pondría a pensar en algo mas "Elevado"


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo, la verdad nunca arme una caja de ningún tipo, lo que si cuento es con las herramientas necesarias y las ganas y mas que nada con los planos que posteo Andres Cuenca acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

Les adjunto los planos que me interesaron

Que piensan sera muy complejo hacerme un par de estos?? Me bastaría con uno solo de tres vias?


----------



## djwash (Nov 17, 2011)

Bien ahi Fogo.

Aun teniendo los planos, quizas no consigas los parlantes exactos que deben llevar, asique los parametros de la caja se iran posiblemente al %&=#, te recomiendo que apuntes a un modelo que te guste de esos que subiste, de ahi sabras mas o menos el tamaño de lo que quieres armar, de ahi elaboras un presupuesto en base a lo que consigues en el mercado, cuando los numeros den ya estaras un paso delante.

Intenta conseguir parlantes de calidad con parametros T/S que se ajusten a el uso que le vas a dar, sino tendras que medirlos y quizas al medirlos te lleves una decepcion.

Sea lo que sea que consigas, deberas diseñar una caja a medida, por eso lo de los parametros...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> ..........Les adjunto los planos que me interesaron.....



Como te comentaron "Esos" gabinetes son exclusivamente para "Esos" parlantes y NO se adaptan a otros.

Por que no averiguas primero ¿ Que parlantes puedes conseguir ? y ¿ Cuales están a tu alcance $$$$ ?


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 18, 2011)

IMHO te recomendaria que arranques con algo sencillo y barato, para perfeccionarte en el uso de las herramientas, luego podes ir subiendo hasta lograr el sistema que queres. 
Hay infinidad de tips que hacen a un diseño de calidad, y por mas cajas que construyas siempre aprendes algo de estas.
Mucha suerte en tu busqueda.


----------



## sohho (May 29, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> Tengo la idea de armar un sistema estereo high-end para la casa de entre unos 50Wrms a 150Wrms por canal utilizando una fuente SMPS y el amplificador UCD de ejtagle. Mi duda es sobre que marcas de parlantes probar, que sean high-end ya que no conozco de buenas marcas acá en Argentina.
> También quisiera saber si me conviene comprar cajas hechas de fabrica con los parlantes ya puestos o armarlas yo mismo y como convendría que fueran, mas o menos para esa potencia (entre 50Wrms a 150Wrms), dos full rango + 1 tweeter o dos full rango + 2 tweeter ó dos full rango + 2 tweeter por un lado y un woofer por otro, en fin los escucho a ustedes que seguro saben mas que yo.....
> Saludos y desde ya gracias!



Con un Ring Tweeter de *Vifa* y un woofercito chico de *Morel *tenés un muy buen punto de partida.
Después, a no ser que sepas mucho lo que estás haciendo, tratá de cruzarlos en pendiente suave (6dB/oct) y simétrica... para evitar sorpresas raras.
El crossover, lo más sencillito posible... cada componente que no sea absolutamente necesario agrega lo suyo. 
Si lo sintonizás en reflex vas a lograr evitar el subwoofer, pero al precio de mayor coloración en medios, nada grave si hacés las cosas bien.
Esa sería más o menos la idea general... suerte con tu proyecto...


----------



## Kebra (May 29, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> Tengo la idea de armar un sistema estereo high-end para la casa de entre unos 50Wrms a 150Wrms por canal utilizando una fuente SMPS y el amplificador UCD de ejtagle. Mi duda es sobre que marcas de parlantes probar, que sean high-end ya que no conozco de buenas marcas acá en Argentina.
> También quisiera saber si me conviene comprar cajas hechas de fabrica con los parlantes ya puestos o armarlas yo mismo y como convendría que fueran, mas o menos para esa potencia (entre 50Wrms a 150Wrms), dos full rango + 1 tweeter o dos full rango + 2 tweeter ó dos full rango + 2 tweeter por un lado y un woofer por otro, en fin los escucho a ustedes que seguro saben mas que yo.....
> Saludos y desde ya gracias!



Como recomendarte, te recomiendo los SEAS Excel en la medida que se adapte a lo que buscas.
Eso si, son carísimos.
Ahora, 150WRMS me parece excesivo para una casa. 30WRMS te producen dolor de cabeza en un 2 ambientes. Los 60 WRMS de mi Technics hacían que los vecinos me puteen.
El tema es que hay una muy confusa noción de potencia y ya se trató en el foro.

Lo que te decían de hacer las pendientes "suaves" es precisamente lo que NO tenes que hacer. Estoy de mudanza y no se en que caja está el libro, pero cuando esté mudado te copio la parte que trata lo de las pendientes, en resumen cuanto mas bruscas son, menos riesgo corrés de que se "pisen".
Y a ningún tweeter decente podés cortarlo en 6dB porque lo hacés polvo. JBL te pone un cartel gigante en los datasheet donde dice 12dB/oct minimo!

EDIT: buenas marcas en argentina, olvídalo!

EDIT2: como bien te dijeron los muchachos, lo PRIMERO que tenés que tener son los parlantes, y en base a eso:
1. Medir, medir, medir, medir, medir, medir.
2. MEDIR!
3. Diseñar gabinete.
4. MEDIR!!!
5. Diseñar crossover.
6. Armar.
7. Medir.
Y ahí ves el resultado.


----------



## 0110110h (May 30, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> Como recomendarte, te recomiendo los SEAS Excel en la medida que se adapte a lo que buscas.
> Eso si, son carísimos.
> Ahora, 150WRMS me parece excesivo para una casa. 30WRMS te producen dolor de cabeza en un 2 ambientes. Los 60 WRMS de mi Technics hacían que los vecinos me puteen.
> El tema es que hay una muy confusa noción de potencia y ya se trató en el foro.
> ...



Gracias por la info kebra se ve que estas metido en el tema. Que suerte la mía que me avisas los del corte de frecuencia de los twiter, estoy por ponerle un driver para medios al sistema de sonido de mi auto y pensaba simplemente ponerle un capacitor de poliester en serie como filtro!


----------



## juanfilas (May 30, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> Como recomendarte, te recomiendo los SEAS Excel en la medida que se adapte a lo que buscas.
> Eso si, son carísimos.
> Ahora, 150WRMS me parece excesivo para una casa. 30WRMS te producen dolor de cabeza en un 2 ambientes. Los 60 WRMS de mi Technics hacían que los vecinos me puteen.
> El tema es que hay una muy confusa noción de potencia y ya se trató en el foro.
> ...


 
¿Te gustan los SEAS excel? ya que por lo que salen lamentablemente están un escalón debajo de la competencia, en gamas bajas SEAS es insuperable, pero en las altas no ofrecen mucho mas, debo admitirlo, son hermosos, pero sus mediciones no son las que se esperan por ese dinero (excepto el CSD que es increíble).

el SEAS 27TFFC por algo de u$s45 en usa es una opción excelente.

Saludos!


----------



## Kebra (May 30, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Te gustan los SEAS excel? ya que por lo que salen lamentablemente están un escalón debajo de la competencia, en gamas bajas SEAS es insuperable, pero en las altas no ofrecen mucho mas, debo admitirlo, son hermosos, pero sus mediciones no son las que se esperan por ese dinero (excepto el CSD que es increíble).
> 
> el SEAS 27TFFC por algo de u$s45 en usa es una opción excelente.
> 
> Saludos!



45 verdes? Me estas jodiendo!
El tema es que puesto acá... Me tiene mal moreno...


----------



## sohho (May 30, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> Y a ningún tweeter decente podés cortarlo en 6dB porque lo hacés polvo. JBL te pone un cartel gigante en los datasheet donde dice 12dB/oct minimo!



*No. Es exactamente al revés. Salvo contadas excepciones, cualquier tweeter decente se maneja muy bien en 6dB/oct*.
Si bien con las pendientes suaves la frecuencia de cruce es más crítica que con las abruptas, sabiendo lo que se hace no hay problema.
Tanto es así que durante muchos años el pasa altos para tweeter más frecuenmtemente usado fue un capacitor de 5µF en serie con el tweeter.
Muchos de los más prestigiosos modelos de Altec-Lansing usaban ese sencillo capacitor de 5µF. Por ejemplo, el Altec Santana en los ´70.
Más cerca en el tiempo, tenemos los *Sonus Faber Minuetto *y los *Sonus Faber Electa*, ambos parlantes de primerísima línea, los primeros con tweeter *Vifa *y los segundos con tweeter *Dynaudio* (o sea dos de las tres  mejores marcas del mundo) *TODOS ellos tienen cortados los tweeters en 6dB/oct*.
Fui dueño de todos esos modelos y como a todos ellos le realicé un upgrade de componentes, *tuve oportunidad de verificar personalmente la existencia de un solo capacitor en el paso de señal*.
Finalmente, mis sistema actual utiliza el *Vifa XT25TG30-04 Ring Tweeter* que vale modestos *US$32.25* y tiene una performance espectacular... claro,* también en 6dB/oct*.



0110110h dijo:


> Me surgió una duda, cual la diferencia entre HI-End y Hi-Fi??


Son grados de la misma cosa. Etimológicamente, Hi-End refiere a la franja superior del Hi-Fi.



0110110h dijo:


> que me recomiendan para leer al respecto??


Sin ninguna duda "*High Performance Loudspeakers*" de *Martin Colloms*. Es la "Biblia". 
Como acá cuentan mucho las cucardas que se han sabido conseguir, te cuento quién es el tipo.
Es ingeniero electroacústico. Tiene varias patentes internacionales a su nombre. Es editor técnico de HiFiNews (ya que se habla de hi-fi) y Editor Técnico de HiFiCritic en Inglaterra (nuevamente: hi-fi). Colaboró personalmente con varios desarrollos de Thiel Audio y Joseph D'Appolito (creador de la configuración que lleva su nombre) lo escucha muy muy seriamente. Doy fé de ello, he sido testigo...  

NOTA: Se editó para suprimir un posteo duplicado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2012)

Podrías comentarnos cual es la frecuencia de corte del XT25 para un crossover de primer orden?


----------



## sohho (May 30, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> La diferencia es simple:
> *Hi-Fi:* es lograr la reproducción mas fiel posible de las grabaciones, acercándose - en lo posible - a una reproducción en "vivo".
> *Hi-End:* es lograr la reproducción del sonido de cualquier forma que se le ocurra al "vivo" del comerciante mientras este se llena generosamente los bolsillos con tu dinero



Y dale con el asunto.
Acá va algo para los fanáticos de la medición y sólo la medición.
Tiene que ver con la *Audio Engeneer Society*, la asociación de ingeniería de sonido más seria y respetada del mundo para quien *Martin Colloms* (a quien menciono en un post anterior)  ofreció, en su sede de Londres, una presentación de 3 horas sobre *Amplificadores - Tecnología y calidad de sonido*. La misma incluía pruebas auditivas formales e informales (horror!), ninguna medición (más horror!) y no solamente nadie se rió, sino que se lo tomaron en serio... (colmo total de los horrores!!).
Esto va para quienes opinan que un ingeniero de ley se preocupa solamente por cómo "mide".
Si ,ya sé. Ya va a salir alguno con que la *AES* no es lo suficientemente seria o que sus integrantes no saben lo suficiente... y entonces SI que esto pierde toda seriedad.

Textualmente: 
_Amplifiers - Technology and Sound Quality, a three hour presentation for the Audio Engineering Society, London, (December 1985). This included formal and informal listening tests. The associated paper was published in Hi Fi News (May 1986) and reprinted by Audio Amateur (USA)._



ezavalla dijo:


> Podrías comentarnos cual es la frecuencia de corte del XT25 para un crossover de primer orden?


Nah. Para ese dato, a vos... te cobro   
Te cobro muy muy poquito, pero te cobro... es un placer personal después de todo lo que me dijiste


----------



## Kebra (May 30, 2012)

sohho dijo:


> Mambo jambo, mambo jambo, bla bla, la tengo mas grande que nadie, bla bla...
> Tanto es así que durante muchos años el pasa altos para tweeter más *frecuenmtemente* usado fue un capacitor de 5µF en serie con el tweeter.
> Soy el dueño de la verdad, bla bla, mambo jambo, la mia es la mejor, bla bla, etc



Que grositud! Lo que me parece raro es que durante "muchos años" casi todos los tweeters hayan tenido la misma Re, L, en fin, exactamente los mismos parámetros T/S, y también hayan estado conectados con exactamente los mismos mid y woofer, ya que a partir de los T/S y demases de dichos mids y woofs se diseña el crossover.

EZA, tirame un cacho de morcilla para darle de morfar al troll que está hambriento!

Nota: se editó porque jamelosapoi es un tema reloco de Divididos.

EDIT: Lo dije y lo repito: En este foro respetamos las leyes de la física!


----------



## sohho (May 30, 2012)

Y sigo citándolo a Colloms que de audio sabe bastante más que todo el foro junto (con el debido respeto).
Dice, básicamente, lo que vengo diciendo desde un principio. Las mediciones garantizan seguridad, funcionamiento y compatibilidad, *pero de ninguna manera garantizan buen sonido*.

_"Classic engineering theory remains valuable for design; it helps produce something that's reliable, effective, conforms to basic test and safety standards, with good compatibility to other audio products. But classically taught engineering excellence will not guarantee excellent sound quality."_

(con gusto traduzco si a alguien le hace falta)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2012)

sohho dijo:


> Nah. Para ese dato, a vos... te cobro
> Te cobro muy muy poquito, pero te cobro... es un placer personal después de todo lo que me dijiste


Con gusto te lo pagaría, solo para poder mostrar que la recomendación que has dado no tiene ningún asidero. El problema es que a mí no me interesa como destrozás el sonido de un tweeter como el XT25 cortándolo en primer orden....y me llama poderosamente la atención que tus instrumentos de medición (los oídos) no detecten el problema 

Curioso.... (ramiro DIXIT )


----------



## sohho (May 30, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> Que grositud! Lo que me parece raro es que durante "muchos años" casi todos los tweeters hayan tenido la misma Re, L, en fin, exactamente los mismos parámetros T/S, y también hayan estado conectados con exactamente los mismos mid y woofer, ya que a partir de los T/S y demases de dichos mids y woofs se diseña el crossover.



Ja ja.. si te vas a agarrar de un sencillito error de tipeo, es que ya te quedaste sin nada que decir... porque de lo importante del post... NI MU  
Abrí casi cualquier dos vias como la gente y vas a encontrar 6dB/oct... aplicale a cualquiera de ellos un Linkwitz de 24 y el resultado será pésimo..


----------



## cyverlarva (May 30, 2012)

> No. Es exactamente al revés. Salvo contadas excepciones, cualquier tweeter decente se maneja muy bien en 6dB/oct.
> Si bien con las pendientes suaves la frecuencia de cruce es más crítica que con las abruptas, sabiendo lo que se hace no hay problema.
> Tanto es así que durante muchos años el pasa altos para tweeter más frecuenmtemente usado fue un capacitor de 5µF en serie con el tweeter.
> Muchos de los más prestigiosos modelos de Altec-Lansing usaban ese sencillo capacitor de 5µF. Por ejemplo, el Altec Santana en los ´70.



Como le va señor Sohho, permite decirle que desde los años 70 a la fecha el audio ha realizado avances muy importantes, principalmente en el ambito del manejo de la distorsion y en el desarrollo de materiales especiales.
Comparar un parlante de los años 70 con uno con tecnologia actual es medio tirado de los pelos. 
Antes de pasar verguenza, use el google. Hay un muchacho que se llama Troel que le puede sacar el moho a los conocimientos que pretende derramar.
Sabe a mi tambien me gustan los tweeters Vifa de hecho tengo un par de DX25, cortados en 4to orden con un notch a la FS del tweteer. 
Recuerde , de lo unico que no se vuelve es del ridiculo.

Saludos


----------



## Kebra (May 30, 2012)

sohho dijo:


> Ja ja.. si te vas a agarrar de un sencillito error de tipeo, es que ya te quedaste sin nada que decir... porque de lo importante del post... NI MU
> Abrí casi cualquier dos vias como la gente y vas a encontrar 6dB/oct... aplicale a cualquiera de ellos un Linkwitz de 24 y el resultado será pésimo..



Si, ya sabemos que la tenés mas grande que todos nosotros, no te pongas mal. 
En serio, sos un genio, no te estoy mintiendo. 
Me parece que no tenés que reaccionar así, estoy reconociendo que sos el tipo que mas sabe de audio en el foro!!!

Groso!

EDIT: che, que alguien le avise a la gente de Bower y Wilkins que están haciendo macanas! Con un 5uF anda mejor que en activo!!! La fase se corrige magicamente con esos 5uF!!! Avisen también a Estocolmo!


----------



## cyverlarva (May 30, 2012)

Y sepa otra cosa, despues de los 60 años, el oido humano tiende a perder la capacidad de escuchar las frecuencias altas, por ahi por eso no se da cuenta de porque un XT25 cortado en primer orden es un desproposito.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> EDIT: che, que alguien le avise a la gente de Bower y Wilkins que están haciendo macanas! Con un 5uF anda mejor que en activo!!! La fase se corrige magicamente con esos 5uF!!! *Avisen también a Estocolmo!*



Voy corriendo! 



Yo de mientras...


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Como le va señor Sohho, permite decirle que desde los años 70 a la fecha el audio ha realizado avances muy importantes, principalmente en el ambito del manejo de la distorsion y en el desarrollo de materiales especiales.
> Comparar un parlante de los años 70 con uno con tecnologia actual es medio tirado de los pelos.
> Antes de pasar verguenza, use el google. Hay un muchacho que se llama Troel que le puede sacar el moho a los conocimientos que pretende derramar.
> Sabe a mi tambien me gustan los tweeters Vifa de hecho tengo un par de DX25, cortados en 4to orden con un notch a la FS del tweteer.
> ...



Lo de los parlantes de los setenta fue un ejemplo para demostrar cuán lejos puede ir la cosa (se puede ir incluso más atrás).
Lo realmente llamativo es que en su post no haya siquiera mencionado los dos ejemplos centrales (*los Sonus Faber, que son indiscutiblemente clase mundial y absolutamente vigentes*) y haya  pretendido descalificar el argumento entreteniéndose con el ejemplo meramente referencial (los Altec).
*Específicamente los Minuetto llevan un tweeter Vifa de mucho menor capacidad dinámica que los que estamos mencionando y se manejan perfectamente bien en su corte de primer orden.*
Dado que la distancia y la virtualidad impiden, por el momento al menos, otras demostraciones prácticas, *sirva este puntual ejemplo para demostrar la absoluta compatibilidad de los tweeters de calidad (Vifa en este caso) con las pendientes de primer orden*.
Si leyese el post completo y/o se enfocase en lo que es esencial y no en superfluo se evitaría ese mismo ridículo sobre el que tanto advierte... 



ezavalla dijo:


> ...como destrozás el sonido de un tweeter como el XT25 cortándolo en primer orden....


también lo he configurado en sine-cap y suena (con perdón de la palabra) maravillosamente bien, pero mi ampli actual no se lo banca. Así que: un cap, de _polipro_, claro... jaja



ezavalla dijo:


> y me llama poderosamente la atención que tus instrumentos de medición (los oídos) no detecten el problema


Es que el sonido resultante es realmente bueno... y, por supuesto, las cuentas cierran... no sé cual sería entonces el problema


----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Voy corriendo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo de mientras...



Decime si no es la radiografía:






Perdón por desvirtuar, pero dado el caso, creo es necesario.

EDIT: muchachos, hablando en serio, creo que lo mejor sería dejarlo morir de hambre. Hagan /ignore y listo. Miren como vino a molestar confundiendo a un usuario! Por suerte nos lo tomamos como de quien viene y lo boludeamos para el campeonato, pero como dice obi wan, no alimentemos el troll...


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> EDIT: che, que alguien le avise a la gente de Bower y Wilkins que están haciendo macanas! Con un 5uF anda mejor que en activo!!! La fase se corrige magicamente con esos 5uF!!! Avisen también a Estocolmo!.



Dejá no te hagás problema. Les aviso yo. Todavía tengo la tarjeta que me dio Mike Gough en la conferencia de prensa de presentación de los Silver Signature, hace ya algunos años. Y... sí estuve en la fábrica curioseando... también en la de MBL en Eberswalde... y no me acuses de mandaparte.. vos tiraste el tema sobre la mesa.. bancátela  

Ah, y es "Bower*s* y Wilkins"... ya que le prestan tanta atención a los detalles como para tomarme el pelo con un error de tipeo  





Kebra dijo:


> EDIT: muchachos, hablando en serio, creo que lo mejor sería dejarlo morir de hambre. Hagan /ignore y listo. Miren como vino a molestar confundiendo a un usuario! Por suerte nos lo tomamos como de quien viene y lo boludeamos para el campeonato, pero como dice obi wan, no alimentemos el troll...



¿*Tanto te duele la demostración concreta de que los tweeters de calidad se bancan perfectamente un 6dB/oct*, que abogás por el ostracismo para no asumir tu error? jaja

Aah, no .. ya entiendo. *Sonus *no sabe nada de esto de manejar crossovers


----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2012)

¿Che lloverá mañana?


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

Kebra
Tengo una curiosidad. ¿Alguna vez escuchaste en vivo y en directo un peso pesado de verdad?
Digo uno de esos sistemas que conmueven. Un *IRS II*, un *B&W Nautilus* (el de verdad, no el 800), unas *Martin Logan CLX*... esos de los que habla toda la gente que sabe mucho de verdad, incluso miembros de la *Audio Engineer Society*.
Digo, porque, si nunca nada de eso y solamente te llenás la boca con marcas de las que sólo te enterás por folleto... jajaja... qué querés que te  diga... es medio papelón lo tuyo


----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2012)

Los escuché alimentados por un KRELL clase A pura en el loft de un conocido fotógrafo al que por razones de respeto no voy a mencionar, mientras vimos El concierto de Berlín en su proyector Runko que vale mas que su BMW, alimentado por un Blue-ray Denon cuyo modelo no quiero acordarme. 
Sentado en un cómodo sillón y disfrutando una medida de Blue Label.

De cualquier manera, que yo, tu, el, nosotros, vosotros o ellos hayan o hayamos escuchado B&W o RANSER, no modifica las leyes de la física ni las matemáticas, que son las que comprueban que usted o bien necesita volver a la facu porque se olvidó de lo que aprendió, o necesita un neurólogo.

PD= Gracias por darme esta oportunidad de responderle, no veo la hora de mostrárselo a mis amigos para reirnos largo y tendido!

EDIT: no me lleno la boca, las que hablan son la física y las matemáticas. Que usted las desconozca es otro tema...


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

Kebra dijo:


> Los escuché alimentados por un KRELL clase A pura en el loft de un conocido fotógrafo al que por razones de respeto no voy a mencionar, mientras vimos El concierto de Berlín en su proyector Runko que vale mas que su BMW, alimentado por un Blue-ray Denon cuyo modelo no quiero acordarme.
> Sentado en un cómodo sillón y disfrutando una medida de Blue Label.


Mmm... qué argumento más difuso.. jaja 
Mirá. Los Krell hace muuucho que no son pura clase A. Utilizan algo llamado "dynamic bias" que de clase A tiene poco y de puro, nada. Eso lo sé muy bien porque al principio de funcionamiento me lo explicó en su momento Dan D´Agostino en persona cuando presentó el sistema en Baires.  
Lo del fotógrafo anónimo: absolutamente conveniente (como habrás visto yo pongo nombre, apellido y datos concretos de lo que menciono)... y lo que hagan ustedes mientras escuchan el Concierto de Berlín es de su exclusiva incumbencia... .
Dicho sea de paso, el proyector no incide en nada en el sonido, de hecho la imagen distrae más de lo que aporta a la experiencia musical, tengo escrito un artículo para la revista *Audio & Video de Sao Paulo* al respecto. Nuevamente datos precisos. Nada de "no menciono por razones de respeto y de poner en juego el valor de un BMW o del proyector, que no tiene nada que hacer en el asunto porque las cosas no valen por lo que cuestan ni cuestan por lo que valen. Y la marca es Runco (con "c"). Y Denon jamás se destacó por tener transportes particularmente buenos; todos los grandes usan _barebones _Philips.

Pero OK. Digamos que el sistema del fotógrafo es una experiencia válida. La cosa es difusa pero te lo concedo (con la salvedad de que personalmente prefiero categóricamente los single malt. El Cardhu, por ejemplo).
Digamos entonces que escuchaste UN sistema importante.
Digamos también que esa experiencia única *puede efectivamente* oponerse a decenas de años de audio, con decenas de exposiciones y shows en la mochila. Con decenas de fábricas visitadas. Con decenas de preguntas  hechas directamente a los que hacen con sus manos las cosas que vos mencionás. Aún así hay algo que le falta a esa experiencia única: la posibilidad de comparar. Y eso es irrevocable. A no ser que tengas otro fotógrafo amigo.. claro.



Kebra dijo:


> De cualquier manera, que yo, tu, el, nosotros, vosotros o ellos hayan o hayamos escuchado B&W o RANSER, no modifica las leyes de la física ni las matemáticas, que son las que comprueban que usted o bien necesita volver a la facu porque se olvidó de lo que aprendió, o necesita un neurólogo.
> EDIT: no me lleno la boca, las que hablan son la física y las matemáticas. Que usted las desconozca es otro tema...


 
*En todo tu discurso no hay ni una alusión a los dos argumentos principales*:

1- Fabricantes de bafles de primera línea mundial, a lo que no podés bardear con eso de "ustedes no saben nada" utilizan para sus tweeters (particularmente y en mi ejemplo *Sonus Faber* el bafle,* Vifa* el tweeter) pendientes de corte de 6dB/oct. 
Los ingenieros de Sonus saben de física y matemática aplicada a crossovers mucho más que voy y yo juntos, creo... *¿Vas a descalificarlos también?*

2- La *Audio Engineer Society* (la asociación de ingenieros de sonido más seria y respetada del planeta) no solo acepta y convalida la importancia de la experiencia auditiva sino que lleva a cabo en su sede de Londres tests de escucha de los llamados "subjetivos".* ¿Ellos tampoco saben nada? *



Kebra dijo:


> PD= Gracias por darme esta oportunidad de responderle, no veo la hora de mostrárselo a mis amigos para reirnos largo y tendido!


Me encantaría que lo hagas. Eso sí, tené el coraje de mostrarles todo el thread, especialmente este post, donde queda claramente en evidencia tu incapacidad de refutar lo irrefutable.
Porque convengamos que nadie tiene la cara tan dura como para sostener que *Sonus Faber* no sabe de crossovers y que en la *Audio Engineer Society* no saben física o matemáticas...
Mostrales, mostrales todo todo.. y vas a ver de quién se ríen..


----------



## AntonioAA (May 31, 2012)

Mr. sohho : 
Este hilo me ha tentado a contestarle . 
Empiezo por darle la razon en que hay MUCHOS tweeters e incluso de marcas caras con corte de 1er orden . 
Por otra parte , Ud se llena la boca sobre las "Royal Society" ... y me hacen recordar a las peliculas en que los viejos de patillas largas le dicen a Darwin que esta loco ... o a Pasteur...

Los tiempos han mostrado que los ingleses son mucho mejores como piratas que como ingenieros... y tambien han hecho buen rock and roll . Por el resto , no les saco el sombrero en absoluto .


----------



## 2SC2922 (May 31, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> Tengo la idea de armar un sistema estereo high-end para la casa de entre unos 50Wrms a 150Wrms por canal utilizando una fuente SMPS y el amplificador UCD de ejtagle. Mi duda es sobre que marcas de parlantes probar, que sean high-end ya que no conozco de buenas marcas acá en Argentina.
> También quisiera saber si me conviene comprar cajas hechas de fabrica con los parlantes ya puestos o armarlas yo mismo y como convendría que fueran, mas o menos para esa potencia (entre 50Wrms a 150Wrms), dos full rango + 1 tweeter o dos full rango + 2 tweeter ó dos full rango + 2 tweeter por un lado y un woofer por otro, en fin los escucho a ustedes que seguro saben mas que yo.....
> Saludos y desde ya gracias!



Hola, compra lo que el bolsillo te permita, pero no es recomendable comprar equipos que no posean todas sus especificaciones.

Para cortar en primer orden necesitas parlantes caros, pero el problema viene después cuando subís el volumen aparece la distorsión, que por mas bueno y caro que sea el parlante, el filtro de primer orden siempre se queda corto, y suenan como los aiwas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2012)

Mirá sohho:
Veo que tenés una importante tendencia escribir largo y tendido, pero no tenés la misma habilidad para demostrar o dar pruebas de lo que estás diciendo.


 Si decís que la AES hace pruebas "subjetivas", poné el link al paper o artículo que habla de esas pruebas. Yo sé que la AES *SI *las hace, y sé que algunos miembros de la AES que son verdaderos monstruos del audio - y que no escriben para "Stereophilia"  - también las hacen. La diferencia está en lo que ellos buscan en estas pruebas , y eso no es precisamente el "sonido del cable" , y en la forma en que las hacen...
Si vos tenés un paper escrito, presentalo al foro, por que acá va a ser muy bienvenido. Por favor, poné el link para poder leerlo o danos los datos de en que sociedad científica/congreso/revista lo has presentado, por que por mi trabajo tengo acceso casi irrestricto a la mayoría de las bibliotecas científicas del planeta...y no solo de tema del audio .
Si vos postulás que Sonus Faber y otras marcas cortan en primer orden (que puede ser 100% cierto), por favor, publicá los parámetros del cruce y de los parlantes o al menos los resultados de tus investigaciones/mediciones. Pero si solo vas a decir "se escucha maravillosamente", por favor obviá este ultimo punto.
Lo que te pido arriba tiene dos fundamentos:


Propiciar la construcción del conocimiento en el foro en base a información "tangible" y que pueda ser analizada/probada/validada por cada usuario en la tranquilidad de su hogar, y de ese modo pueda llegar a obtener sus propias conclusiones (esto no lo digo por mí, por que mis conclusiones ya las saqué hace tiempo y - por fortuna - no me dejo llevar por percepciones subjetivas de otros, de las que no pueda certificar su validez, y mucho menos su generalidad. Lo aclaro por que si pretendés cobrarle a alguien, ese alguien no voy a ser yo ).
Incentivarte a entender que en este foro, TODAS las proposiciones y/o declaraciones deben llevar una justificación *seria* que las respalde, al menos si lo que se pretende es que alguien las crea...o te van a condenar al F29 por "venta de verdura".
Espero que antes de escribir las próximas 42 páginas, nos proporciones los links a algunas de esas maravillas bibliográficas que mencionás, para que podamos sacar nuestras propias conclusiones....y comprender que, tal vez, los equivocados seamos nosotros.

Que la fuerza te acompañe...

PD1: No me debo olvidar de leer mi propia firma!!! :cabezon:


----------



## cyverlarva (May 31, 2012)

> Lo de los parlantes de los setenta fue un ejemplo para demostrar cuán lejos puede ir la cosa (se puede ir incluso más atrás).
> Lo realmente llamativo es que en su post no haya siquiera mencionado los dos ejemplos centrales (los Sonus Faber, que son indiscutiblemente clase mundial y absolutamente vigentes) y haya pretendido descalificar el argumento entreteniéndose con el ejemplo meramente referencial (los Altec).
> Específicamente los Minuetto llevan un tweeter Vifa de mucho menor capacidad dinámica que los que estamos mencionando y se manejan perfectamente bien en su corte de primer orden.
> Dado que la distancia y la virtualidad impiden, por el momento al menos, otras demostraciones prácticas, sirva este puntual ejemplo para demostrar la absoluta compatibilidad de los tweeters de calidad (Vifa en este caso) con las pendientes de primer orden.
> Si leyese el post completo y/o se enfocase en lo que es esencial y no en superfluo se evitaría ese mismo ridículo sobre el que tanto advierte...



Señor Sohho, no hay omision en mis palabras, usted tranquilamente puede usar un parlante altec de 15 pulgadas como full range sin filtro alguno, y me puede decir que suena maravillosamente bien , pues lo que dice es su opinion personal , pero cientificamente es una ridicules. El punto es que solo habla de "su" evaluacion sobre el sonido, dando tinte de valido porque usted lo escucha. Esto no es asi, las cosas si quieren ser tomadas en serio deben tener una validacion cientifica, donde esta la suya?. Me extraña que usted que se codea con las maximas autoridades del audio mundial, no tenga un simple microfono y una pc para realizar unas rudimentarias mediciones. Vendame el concepto como esceptico que soy, no me corra con las marcas que tanto gustan en el ambito hi-end, porque con eso no me alcanza. 
Que hay que Sonus Faber use filtros de primer orden?, Fostex ni los usa,, y muchos de sus diseños ni siquiera deberian ser llamados alta fidelidad, con solo ver la montaña rusa de su respuesta, o me quiere decir que como Sonus Faber los usa es palabra santa, le repito soy de los escepticos, con una cajita linda laqueada y drivers caron no me alcanza, armese de valor consigase un repertorio interesante y expliquemelo, por favor muestreme cientificamente en donde radica el beneficio de usar filtros de bajo orden, expliqueme los problemas de fase, de omnidireccionalidad de la respuesta, de niveles de distorsion, de respuesta fuera de eje, pero expliquemelos usted, vamos busque en google, haga la tarea. Que lo espero.
Que Ken Ishiwata le regale una caja de vino, no hace que tenga razon, no haga el ridiculo ya se lo dije anteriormente.

Una de sus amigos de la AES, precisamente hablando del humo que gente como usted y sus amigos intentan vender, se fijo los nombre de quienes hablan? 






Tomese un ratito, vea el video, y despues postee pero con responsabilidad.

Y se lo reitero, espero sus mediciones.

Saludos

Ahh ya que ofrecio traducir, haga algo por el foro traduzca el video, si tiene el valor.


----------



## ehbressan (May 31, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Señor Sohho, no hay omision en mis palabras, usted tranquilamente puede usar un parlante altec de 15 pulgadas como full range sin filtro alguno, y me puede decir que suena maravillosamente bien , pues lo que dice es su opinion personal , pero cientificamente es una ridicules. El punto es que solo habla de "su" evaluacion sobre el sonido, dando tinte de valido porque usted lo escucha. Esto no es asi, las cosas si quieren ser tomadas en serio deben tener una validacion cientifica, donde esta la suya?. Me extraña que usted que se codea con las maximas autoridades del audio mundial, no tenga un simple microfono y



Uyyy Cyver, que parecido a mi descripcion del jaien en las primeras respuestas.........
Cacho debe de estar durmiendo, porque tiene letra para lucirse......Cachoooo, te extraño !!!

Sds.


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mr. sohho :
> Este hilo me ha tentado a contestarle .
> Empiezo por darle la razon en que hay MUCHOS tweeters e incluso de marcas caras con corte de 1er orden.


Es reconfortante encontrar una gota de sensatez en la apreciación de la realidad... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Por otra parte , Ud se llena la boca sobre las "Royal Society" ... y me hacen recordar a las peliculas en que los viejos de patillas largas le dicen a Darwin que esta loco ... o a Pasteur...


No me lleno la boca: la menciono porque es la cima de la *seriedad científica* en la materia.
No es una *Royal Society, porque no es inglesa*.
Este caso es exactamente opuesto al de las películas que menciona. Resulta evidente quiénes son acá los carcamanes de patillas largas mofándose de quien aporta un concepto difererente. Son los señores de patillas largas los que prefieren descreer de sus oídos  validando exclusivamente el resultado de sus instrumentos.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Los tiempos han mostrado que los ingleses son mucho mejores como piratas que como ingenieros... y tambien han hecho buen rock and roll . Por el resto , no les saco el sombrero en absoluto .


La *AES* no es inglesa, en el caso que mencioné el evento tuvo lugar en su sede de Londres, pero es internacional de origen norteamericano.

_The Audio Engineering Society is the only professional society devoted exclusively to audio technology. Founded in the United States in 1948, the AES has grown to become an international organization that unites audio engineers, creative artists, scientists and students worldwide by promoting advances in audio and disseminating new knowledge and research._


----------



## juanfilas (May 31, 2012)

Muchachos, yo digo que dejen de alimentar al troll, si lo ignoran se va a ir y podemos volver al normal del hilo.
Si el es feliz con su 1er orden, listo, no notará la distorsión armónica a baja frecuencia ni la distorsión por intermodulación, etc.. pero ese es SU problema, no el nuestro.
Saludos


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mr. sohho :
> Este hilo me ha tentado a contestarle .
> Empiezo por darle la razon en que hay MUCHOS tweeters e incluso de marcas caras con corte de 1er orden.


Es reconfortante encontrar una gota de sensatez en la apreciación de la realidad... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Por otra parte , Ud se llena la boca sobre las "Royal Society" ... y me hacen recordar a las peliculas en que los viejos de patillas largas le dicen a Darwin que esta loco ... o a Pasteur...


No me lleno la boca: la menciono porque es la cima de la *seriedad científica* en la materia.
No es una *Royal Society, porque no es inglesa*.
Este caso es exactamente opuesto al de las películas que menciona. Resulta evidente quiénes son acá los carcamanes de patillas largas mofándose de quien aporta un concepto difererente. Son los señores de patillas largas los que prefieren descreer de sus oídos  validando exclusivamente el resultado de sus instrumentos.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Los tiempos han mostrado que los ingleses son mucho mejores como piratas que como ingenieros... y tambien han hecho buen rock and roll . Por el resto , no les saco el sombrero en absoluto .


La *AES* no es inglesa, en el caso que mencioné el evento tuvo lugar en su sede de Londres, pero es internacional de origen norteamericano.

_The Audio Engineering Society is the only professional society devoted exclusively to audio technology. Founded in the United States in 1948, the AES has grown to become an international organization that unites audio engineers, creative artists, scientists and students worldwide by promoting advances in audio and disseminating new knowledge and research._



vamos a hacerla corta entonces...


ezavalla dijo:


> Mirá sohho:
> Veo que tenés una importante tendencia escribir largo y tendido, pero no tenés la misma habilidad para demostrar o dar pruebas de lo que estás diciendo.
> 
> Si vos postulás que Sonus Faber y otras marcas cortan en primer orden (que puede ser 100% cierto), por favor, publicá los parámetros del cruce y de los parlantes o al menos los resultados de tus investigaciones/mediciones. Pero si solo vas a decir "se escucha maravillosamente", por favor obviá este ultimo punto.


Menciono los Sonus Faber solamente ser un caso concreto de parlantes de alto rango con filtro de primer orden que tuve, abrí y modifiqué. 
Cuando abrís cualquiera de los que mencioné, todo lo que hay en el paso de señal del tweeter es un cap. Entonces, ¿para qué me pedís un paper cuando la realidad demuestra con sencillez el argumento? No embarres la cancha innecesariamente. ¿Que sigue, un certificado de vacunación antivariólica para demostrar que un cap en serie con el tweeter jamás puede ser otra cosa que primer orden?



ezavalla dijo:


> ...Incentivarte a entender que en este foro, TODAS las proposiciones y/o declaraciones deben llevar una justificación *seria* que las respalde, al menos si lo que se pretende es que alguien las crea...o te van a condenar al F29 por "venta de verdura".
> 
> Espero que antes de escribir las próximas 42 páginas, nos proporciones los links a algunas de esas maravillas bibliográficas que mencionás, para que podamos sacar nuestras propias conclusiones....y comprender que, tal vez, los equivocados seamos nosotros.



Martin Colloms, además de haber escrito la Biblia del diseño de bafles: "High Performance Loudspeakers", escribió también uno de los más respetados trabajos sobre medición científica: "Computer Controlled Test and Instrumentation".

Los links a sus dichos sobre el  tema se encuentran a continuación, e *inmediatamente más abajo los links a sus trabajos publicados por la AES*

Sobre cables , resistencias y capacitores.
http://www.colloms.com/pages/exerpts.aspx

sobre las limitaciones de la ingeniería clásica para evaluar la calidad del sonido
http://www.colloms.com/pages/engineer.aspx

Links *AES*:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mt2BDg&usg=AFQjCNHK8LmcyFGoh2G0GNRzadG1lGLe-A

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mt2BDg&usg=AFQjCNGbDJ7Nwy9Wg0T9fPgTjeVQEJ1xpg

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mt2BDg&usg=AFQjCNG0XJT_vYTMraXylRD5YPcH4Q7BPA

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mt2BDg&usg=AFQjCNEKzHyam_Xa90-nIjyeaGI3n1axfg

PS: *La AES encuentra tan importantes las pruebas de escucha que hasta publica remendaciones para "listening test" de... ¡equipos de audiocar! *
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...G_iIkO&usg=AFQjCNHLhjPNj-SPLP4L9MHS69IencrHfQ


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 31, 2012)

es increible al punto que se esta llegando con las discuciones con este tipo..

el problema de todas estas discuciones no radica en que el tipo corte un tweeter a 6dB/oct o a 12, 18, 24 o 36dB/oct. el problema está, y lo digo para que te des cuenta sohho, de que no explicas por qué, solo dictaminas, como si fueras la maxima autoridad, y si lo hace fulanito de tal, explicá por qué, porque quizá, digo yo... fulanito lo hace con tal o cual argumento, que puede ser tecnico o economico, y vos das por sentado que porque lo hace sonus faber esta bien, y es así, dictaminante y se acabó, me parece barbaro que vos uses tal o cual trasductor de la manera que se te antoje, pero no porque vos o cualquier otro en general, lo diga, sea motivo suficiente para que sea indiscutible, al fin y al cabo, tres por tres son nueve, no porque lo haya dicho pitagoras, sino porque es demostrable cientificamente, cuando la AES hace una prueba de escucha, lo hace para contrastar y evaluar estudios teoricos y cientificos que hicieron con anterioridad al ensayo auditivo.

te lo pedimos todos, no cuestiones a la tecnica y a la ciencia, porque, como dijo ezavalla, viviras yendo a parar a moderacion.


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Señor Sohho, no hay omision en mis palabras, usted tranquilamente puede usar un parlante altec de 15 pulgadas como full range sin filtro alguno, y me puede decir que suena maravillosamente bien , pues lo que dice es su opinion personal , pero cientificamente es una ridicules.



Nuevamente tirando la pelota al corner. Nadie dijo nada sobre el comportamiento del woofer. Mi cita solamente ejemplificaba el caso de un bafle diseñado por gente muy seria que lleva un corte de primer orden en el tweeter. Punto, nada más que eso. No discuta lo que nadie discutió ni puso en duda. Sea argumentalmente honesto. 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Una de sus amigos de la AES, precisamente hablando del humo que gente como usted y sus amigos intentan vender, se fijo los nombre de quienes hablan?
> Tomese un ratito, vea el video, y despues postee pero con responsabilidad.



No comparto la opinión del disertante pero la respeto.
Por sólo citar un ejemplo, podría aclararse que una persona entrenada en audición puede perfectamente enfocarse en una característica específica por cada comparación A-B-X que hace y, por supuesto hacer una serie de ellas. De este modo, si bien es cierto que siempre se escucha diferente, o que nunca se escucha igual, esa limitación puede ser perfectamente sorteada. 
Volviendo al tema del respeto. ese es el punto.
Para mi, quien no piensa como yo es simplemente "una persona que no piensa como yo". Para los que me tiraron con todo el barro que tenían, quienes no piensan como ellos son: locos, ridículos, ladrones, farsantes, chantas, payasos, estúpidos... y la lista sigue...


----------



## 2SC2922 (May 31, 2012)

Que linda que es Poppy Crum  lo mas interesante del tema.


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> el problema de todas estas discuciones no radica en que el tipo corte un tweeter a 6dB/oct o a 12, 18, 24 o 36dB/oct. el problema está, y lo digo para que te des cuenta sohho, de que no explicas por qué, solo dictaminas, como si fueras la maxima autoridad,


*¿Que yo dicatmino sin explicar? *

Permitime recordarte que toda esta discusión empezó porque *Kebra dictaminó* (y cito textualmente)
"*...a ningún tweeter decente podés cortarlo en 6dB porque lo hacés polvo*."

A lo que yo contesté (también textualmente)
"*No. Es exactamente al revés. Salvo contadas excepciones, cualquier tweeter decente se maneja muy bien en 6dB/oct.*"

Eso fue todo lo que sostuve. Luego solamente di ejemplos.

Entonces, decime: ¿quién se erige en máxima autoridad sin dar razones válidas?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 31, 2012)

Señor Sohho, no lo digo por su recomendacion en sí, ya que ésta termina siendo anecdótica, sino por toda la perorata que largó a continuación, en lo personal, yo no veo taan mal un corte a -6dB/oct en un sistema 3 vias, siempre y cuando sepa muy bien que estoy haciendo.
repito, el problema viene despues, cuando para justificar sus dichos, lo unico que hace es nombrar cuanto "iluminado" del audio pueda para que el que lee crea que lo que ud dice es la ultima verdad, y eso señor, a los que lo leen les cae pésimo. digamos que incurre en la "falacia de autoridad", y si estoy desacertado, por favor que "CACHO" me corrija.

Ojo, yo no estoy justificando para nada al compañero Kebra, de hecho, no comparto que un tweeter cortado con un primer orden se rompa por asi decirlo, a menos que sea muy HDP y lo quiera cortar a 1Khz, peero, creo yo, hay unos cuantos pasos antes que dar, antes de definir el orden del filtro, sobre todo si lo que se busca es diseñar un par de monitores de alta fidelidad. inclusive, si ud no esta de acuerdo con lo que expuso el señor Kebra, podrá sin lugar a dudas refutarlo, mediante argumentación *técnica*, y tenga toda la seguridad que será totalmente respetado, siempre y cuanto, la argumentación sea técnica, errada o no. pero no anecdotica, ni mediante efemerides etc. No puede salir a responder que fulano o mengano lo hace asi o asá y por eso es lo correcto porque seguramente pasará por tónto. 

Sepa entender que lo que le digo es, por el bien del foro, y por el bien suyo, nadie quiere que los usuarios de este foro terminen espantados, todo lo contrario, pero por favor, sea serio, y participe siempre con humildad. sé que algunos se han exasperado al leer algunos mensajes suyos, sepa entender que hay temas que ya se han discutido hasta el cansancio (caso el tema de cables de parlante) y no hace falta que otra vez empecemos a discutir algo que ya esta mas que claro para unos cuantos, por no decir todos.


----------



## sohho (May 31, 2012)

Ante todo, me gusta mucho tu post. 
Es el primer post bien intencionado y razonablemente cordial que he recibido.
Hasta ahora y desde un principio todas las respuestas a los míos fue agresivos y/o desafiantes. Yo no reacciono bien al bardeo, respondo. Con esto quiero decir que si me quieren tomar para el churrete, que responda, para parar la avalancha descalificatoria, mencionando a personas cuya idoneidad técnica es inobjetable es una vías de acción razonables. Por supuesto hay otras vías, yo elegí esa. No con el fin de mandarme la parte sino para frenar a los desbocados.

Dicho esto. Lo técnico.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> Señor Sohho, no lo digo por su recomendacion en sí, ya que ésta termina siendo anecdótica, sino por toda la perorata que largó a continuación, en lo personal, yo no veo taan mal un corte a -6dB/oct en un sistema 3 vias, siempre y cuando sepa muy bien que estoy haciendo.


Si uno sabe lo que está haciendo no hace falta que sea tres vías. Puede ser de dos vías. De hecho en este momento estoy escuchando a Harry James (convengamos que pocas cosas ponen tan a prueba un tweeter como una trompeta) con mis bafles que tienen el Vifa que venimos mencionando, cortado en el barrio de los 2500 hz. Abajo tengo lo que recomendé, un woofer Morel chico, todo esto en un floor standing reflex. El resultado es lo que los audiófilos llaman un LF- Limitado que rinde muy bien en un ambiente chico.
Menciono esto sólo para establecer lo que se puede y lo que no se puede hacer, no para jactarme de nada, pero, por favor, no le diga usted nada al "hombre del sable laser" que andaba muy curioso por saber cómo se hace la magia imposible... 



hazard_1998 dijo:


> repito, el problema viene despues, cuando para justificar sus dichos, lo unico que hace es nombrar cuanto "iluminado" del audio pueda para que el que lee crea que lo que ud dice es la ultima verdad, y eso señor, a los que lo leen les cae pésimo. digamos que incurre en la "falacia de autoridad", y si estoy desacertado, por favor que "CACHO" me corrija.
> 
> Ojo, yo no estoy justificando para nada al compañero Kebra, de hecho, no comparto que un tweeter cortado con un primer orden se rompa por asi decirlo, a menos que sea muy HDP y lo quiera cortar a 1Khz, peero, creo yo, hay unos cuantos pasos antes que dar, antes de definir el orden del filtro, sobre todo si lo que se busca es diseñar un par de monitores de alta fidelidad. inclusive, si ud no esta de acuerdo con lo que expuso el señor Kebra, podrá sin lugar a dudas refutarlo, mediante argumentación *técnica*, y tenga toda la seguridad que será totalmente respetado, siempre y cuanto, la argumentación sea técnica, errada o no. pero no anecdotica, ni mediante efemerides etc. No puede salir a responder que fulano o mengano lo hace asi o asá y por eso es lo correcto porque seguramente pasará por tónto.


Me parece que esto quedó debidamente aclarado en los primeros párrafos de este post 

Muchas gracias por tomarse el trabajo de exponer sin tapones de punta


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 31, 2012)

sohho dijo:


> Dicho esto. Lo técnico.
> 
> Si uno sabe lo que está haciendo no hace falta que sea tres vías. Puede ser de dos vías. De hecho en este momento estoy escuchando a Harry James (convengamos que pocas cosas ponen tan a prueba un tweeter como una trompeta) con mis bafles que tienen el Vifa que venimos mencionando, cortado en el barrio de los 2500 hz. Abajo tengo lo que recomendé, un woofer Morel chico, todo esto en un floor standing reflex. El resultado es lo que los audiófilos llaman un LF- Limitado que rinde muy bien en un ambiente chico


digame, y por qué supone que cortar a 2500hz a -6dB/octava  es lo correcto?, bien aclaré que en un tres vias, por el hecho que sinó deja al descubierto la parte del espectro donde el tweeter presenta mayor distorsion, ademas de esto, hay que ver donde esta la Fs del mismo, y por si fuera poco, con una pendiente de -6dB esta haciendo excursionar al pobre domo a frecuencias donde puede dañarlo. en cambio en un 3 vias, el punto de cruce es mucho mas alto, con lo cual, se logra la atenuacion adecuada en baja frecuencia, pero a costa de tener un rango de operacion mas estrecho.

sinceramente no soy el mas apto para profundizar en el tema, (espero juanfilas y el profe puedan aportar mas en este punto).

por el lado de su argumentacion tecnica, seguimos esperandola, tratemos de que las subjetividades queden para el final, a mi no me interesa como usted escucha a harry james (no es que no me interese, pero trate en lo posible de que primero ARGUMENTE, y despues, si quiere, de vez en cuando... pueda calificar o no de acuerdo a lo que su sentido auditivo le marque).


----------



## 2SC2922 (May 31, 2012)

hola sohho, viendo que este tema ya esta quemado, y cualquier parlante importado de gama media va andar bien para lo que es hiend entry level, porque no te pasas a este tema y nombras que parlantes nacionales pueden andar para algo hifi, si es posible hi end.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-comunitario-monitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2012)

sohho dijo:


> Menciono los Sonus Faber solamente ser un caso concreto de parlantes de alto rango con filtro de primer orden que tuve, abrí y modifiqué. Cuando abrís cualquiera de los que mencioné, todo lo  que hay en el paso de señal del tweeter es un cap.


Ahá....y yo te dije:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Si vos postulás que Sonus Faber y otras marcas cortan en primer orden  (que puede ser 100% cierto)*, por favor, publicá los parámetros del cruce  y de los parlantes o al menos los resultados de tus  investigaciones/mediciones. Pero si solo vas a decir "se escucha  maravillosamente", por favor obviá este ultimo punto.


Entonces no entiendo a qué viene esta parte de tu respuesta....a menos que quieras enrredar a los que leen.



sohho dijo:


> Entonces, ¿para qué  me pedís un paper cuando la realidad demuestra con sencillez el  argumento? No embarres la cancha innecesariamente. ¿Que sigue, un  certificado de vacunación antivariólica para demostrar que un cap en  serie con el tweeter jamás puede ser otra cosa que primer orden?


Jamás te pedí "un paper"!! :enfadado: Arriba lo dice claramente:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...*publicá los parámetros del cruce  y de los parlantes o al menos los resultados de tus  investigaciones/mediciones.*


Acaso no se entiende lo que te estoy pidiendo?
Pero tu respuesta SI ES CLARA: Si lo hace Sonus Faber está bien y todos debemos creerle ... hermosa forma de no dar ninguna argumentación. Si abriste y modificaste los baffles, al menos debés haber medido algo... o nó. Digo... por tu supremo conocimiento del audio, las marcas, las fábricas y los dueños de las fábricas... 
Y cuando te dije:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si vos tenés un paper escrito, presentalo al foro, por que acá va a ser  muy bienvenido. Por favor, poné el link para poder leerlo o danos los  datos de en que sociedad científica/congreso/revista lo has presentado,  por que por mi trabajo tengo acceso casi irrestricto a la mayoría de las  bibliotecas científicas del planeta...y no solo de tema del audio .


Lo pedí por esto QUE VOS escribiste:


			
				sohho dijo:
			
		

> tengo escrito un artículo para la revista *Audio & Video de Sao Paulo* al respecto.


Por supuesto que busqué *Audio & Video de Sao Paulo* para ver que aparecía....y mejor ni contarlo, así que te dí la posibilidad de que vos mismo mostraras lo que habías escrito....pero no hubo respuesta.



sohho dijo:


> Martin Colloms, *además de haber escrito la Biblia del diseño de bafles: "High Performance Loudspeakers"*, escribió también uno de los más respetados trabajos sobre medición científica: "Computer Controlled Test and Instrumentation".


Bue...si eso es "La Biblia"...  . Al libro lo tenía en un archivo hace muchísimos años, y jamás le dí bolilla *POR QUE ES UN LIBRO PARA PRINCIPIANTES*. Tiene un "resumen" (si es que así puede llamarse) de la Acústica de Beranek (1954 ), y de los paper de Thiele y Small (1971 o por ahí). Por supuesto que _explica_ (otra expresión generosa) cosas pero no tiene, ni cerca, ni la profundidad ni el detalle de cualquiera de los autores originales....y eso lo publicó en 1991 y lleva cuatro o cinco ediciones. En fin...es un libro del tipo "aprenda parlantes en 15 días".
Si ese es *TU autor* y *TU libro* de referencia...todo esta discusión es inútil por que estás extremadamente lejos de los conocimientos de los miembros del foro, y entonces puedo entender por que pretendés cortar en primer orden a un XT25.... 



			
				sohho dijo:
			
		

> Sobre cables , resistencias y capacitores.
> http://www.colloms.com/pages/exerpts.aspx
> sobre las limitaciones de la ingeniería clásica para evaluar la calidad del sonido
> http://www.colloms.com/pages/engineer.aspx


Esos artículos, de su propia web, es una mezcla rara entre delirio audiófilo (sin pruebas) y algo de tecnología del audio, que está muy bien. Si pretende explicar algo con esa mezcla, lo único que se me ocurre que busca es ganar autoridad entre la gilada.
Pero nobleza obliga, debo reconocer que siempre antepone a sus opiniones expresiones del tipo "a *mi *juicio", "en *mis *investigaciones", "a *mi *me resultó"... cosa que jamás puede conseguir de un audiófilo :enfadado:



			
				sohho dijo:
			
		

> Links *AES*:
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mt2BDg&usg=AFQjCNHK8LmcyFGoh2G0GNRzadG1lGLe-A
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mt2BDg&usg=AFQjCNGbDJ7Nwy9Wg0T9fPgTjeVQEJ1xpg
> ...


Seeeee....y a esos artículos de la AES solo le falta decir: "Auspiciado y sponsoreado por NXT Inc." 

Mirá sohho, le he dedicado bastante tiempo al análisis de tu "bibliografía" sin encontrar NADA que avale lo que decís en este tema. Entonces, antes de ponerme mas loco y molesto de lo que estoy, la voy a cortar acá dejando una frase de Homero Simpson :_*"Para una mentira hacen falta dos personas: Una que la diga y otra que la crea*_".
Que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 31, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahá....y yo te dije:
> 
> Entonces no entiendo a qué viene esta parte de tu respuesta....a menos que quieras enrredar a los que leen.
> 
> ...




profe! please! tranquilicesé!, ya le traigo el vaso con agua y la pastillita, no se me ponga nervioso! a ver si explota todo!
jajajjaj.. bueno, yo no quise ser taan duro.. tratemos de llevar la discusion amablemente, yo tambien leí los link que puso sohho (no todos).. y si, mi opinion personal es que de los link que leí no se le puede sacar absolutamente nada ni en limpio ni en claro...el tema es que pareciera que este hilo se transformó en una suerte de campeonato de "a ver quien la tiene mas grande".. y ahí es donde ya hasta como que desagrada...

yo tambien me terminé sacando (y cag.... de risa) cuando leí en qué se convirtió este hilo, pero uno despues reflexiona y trata de elaborar la cosa y no exteriorizar toda la ira que genera leer ciertas cosas.. y tratar, por las buenas, si se puede, de hacer entender a esta persona, que este, es un foro TECNICO... tratemos en buenos terminos de integrarlo.. si él quiere integrarse, por supuesto...


----------



## juanfilas (May 31, 2012)

A ver... nadie creo cuestiona que se puede cortar a 6db/oct. el tema es, justificar de la manera que se esta haciendo, pero bueno acá pongo mi respuesta formal.

Yo he tenido varios XT25 son tweeters hermosos y con unas distorsiones muy bajas, es mas, son los tweeters mas lineales que hay en el mercado, ni un SS6600 es tan lineal, los grandes problemas de este tweeter son:

Dispersión: que es irreparable a menos que lo metamos en un waveguide y ademas, si la sala donde van a ir es mala, puede ser una ventaja.

Distorsión armónica de baja frecuencia: que si la podemos corregir mediante cross.

En el último diseño que hice con XT25 le quería sacar todo el jugo, probé varios cortes ya que, tenia tiempo para experimentar:

Arranque con un corte en 1er orden a 3000hz, pero el woofer (SS 8545k) no llegaba bien y la ruptura era incorregible.
Pase a 2500hz, acá el woofer con algunos arreglos quedo bien, pero el tweeter sonaba horrible, distorsión armónica a morir, asi que pase a 2do orden, mejoró, pero quería mas, en fin, después de varias escuchas y simulaciones el crossover quedo en 2300hz 3er orden, probé meter notch a fs para ver si mejoraba pero no, pero seguía igual (tanto en la mediciones como en las eschas) tengo varias discusiones con el profe por esto  

En fin, yo no digo que no crucen sus tweeters en 1er orden, si no escuchan nada malo se ahorran componentes, el problema es cuando se escucha y mal, el XT25 distorsiona feo cortándolo a menos de 2500hz 2do orden pero no todos se dan cuenta.

Igual, todo lo que dije antes, es incomprobable por Uds... me pueden creer o no (los que siguieron el hilo en su momento espero que me crean  ) asi que dejo la prueba reproducible en sus casas:

Distorsión armónica del XT25:



Como pueden ver, a menos de 2khz la distorsión armónica crece enormemente y es exactamente lo que escuchaba en aquel entonces.

y este es el CSD:



Igual, de 2khz para abajo pasa a ser peor pero tampoco es malo y esto es mucho mas difícil de escuchar, pero si cortamos a 2-2.5khz en 1er orden, es muy probable que se escuche, ensuciando un poco la zona que es una de las mas criticas del espectro.

He escuchado muchísimos tweeters y uno de mis preferidos es el XT25, pero es uno de los mas complejos a la hora de decidir donde cruzarlo y yo por lo menos, cruzandolo con pendientes chicas, escucho distorsión armónica.

Saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva (May 31, 2012)

> Nuevamente tirando la pelota al corner. Nadie dijo nada sobre el comportamiento del woofer. Mi cita solamente ejemplificaba el caso de un bafle diseñado por gente muy seria que lleva un corte de primer orden en el tweeter. Punto, nada más que eso. No discuta lo que nadie discutió ni puso en duda. Sea argumentalmente honesto.



Señor sohho es difícil tratar de llevar un hilo medianamente ordenado con usted, quizás sea verdad que esta atajando penales a lo loco, pero decididamente el que se metió en este barullo fue usted solito. El comentario original del que proviene su cita, precisamente lo hice para ejemplificar su forma de evaluar el sonido, basado en su oído, un sistema totalmente subjetivo que solo le sirve a usted. 
Precisamente por eso, varios le solicitamos mediciones, desde la comodidad de mi casa se me hace imposible saber como suena su XT25 cortado en primer orden a 2500 hz.
No tiro la pelota al corner, usted usa su verborragia para tratar de zafar del problema como puede.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 31, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> A ver... nadie creo cuestiona que se puede cortar a 6db/oct. el tema es, justificar de la manera que se esta haciendo, pero bueno acá pongo mi respuesta formal.
> 
> Yo he tenido varios XT25 son tweeters hermosos y con unas distorsiones muy bajas, es mas, son los tweeters mas lineales que hay en el mercado, ni un SS6600 es tan lineal, los grandes problemas de este tweeter son:
> 
> ...


Inmejorable lo tuyo juan!

Sohho, ves lo que te dije antes? no opines solo por boca de jarro, juan te explicó con lujo de detalles el por qué de cada cosa, y que es lo que hizo él, que verificó él y como validó sus mediciones con ensayos. 
los ensayos en todo caso, son para verificar, o corregir, si la teoria, y la tecnica, es acompañada por un resultado.

eso es argumentar TECNICAMENTE.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> A ver... nadie creo cuestiona que se puede cortar a 6db/oct. el tema es, justificar de la manera que se esta haciendo, pero bueno acá pongo mi respuesta formal......




:enfadado: Muy mal lo tuyo :enfadado:

Yo pensaba mandar todo a F29 y ahora, después de semejante análisis no puedo. 

Incluso creo que se podrían separar estos últimos comentarios a otro post mas específico.

! Gracias ¡, por tomarte este trabajo.

*[Off Topic]*

Tengo varias de repuesto, quién las necesite puede pasar a buscar





*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Esos artículos, de su propia web, es una mezcla rara entre delirio audiófilo (sin pruebas) y algo de tecnología del audio, que está muy bien. Si pretende explicar algo con esa mezcla, lo único que se me ocurre que busca es ganar autoridad entre la gilada.
> Pero nobleza obliga, debo reconocer que siempre antepone a sus opiniones expresiones del tipo "a *mi *juicio", "en *mis *investigaciones", "a *mi *me resultó"... cosa que jamás puede conseguir de un audiófilo :enfadado:



Creo que lo que esta en rojo, se explica en un par de capitulos del libro "El cerebro de Broca", del maestro Carl Sagan, donde habla sobre la PseudoCiencia........
Sds.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2012)

Gracias Juanfilas, por un momento creí que me había equivocado de Foro, sufrí de un dolor de cabeza constante, de un estress, de envidia, hasta de miedo por ver a personas que merecen todo mi respeto ya sea por conocimientos y/o por experiencias vividas en este hermoso mundo del sonido, casi pelearse por este medio, pero estas discusiones dentro del foro nos ponen a cuestionarnos, a investigar, y sobre todo ver muchos puntos de vista con argumentos fuertes o debiles, pero es bueno saber que estamos vivos.

Como recién llegado al foro. además de mis limitadas experiencias en el campo del sonido Hi-fi. trabajo en amplificaciones en vivo con mis modestos equipos de sonido. en mi pueblo.
y para completar mi presupuesto no me da, pero mis ganas si, solo pude conseguir unos baflecitos JBL L100, en muy buen estado, quisiera saber como hacer las pruebas (pues como sohho dice se escuchan maravillosamente y tiene razón, pues sin desconocer la parte teórica y la parte práctica, al fin y al cabo todo lo hacemos para producir esa experiencia maravillosa de escuchar un sonido bello, limpio y a veces esas distorsiones romanticas que nos transportan a lugares y momentos..)

Resumiendo, ya he ensamblado muchos bafles(cajitas con sus respectivos...) en mi vida, pero con mi bajo presupuesto, me tocaba colocar crossover para poder utilizar de los parlantes baratos sus mejores cualidades, hasta llegar a usar cuatro vias, pues entre mas baraticos su curva de respuesta era mas pobre entonces tenía que tapar esos huecos con lo que había.

solo tengo mi consolita Mackie vlz24.4, mi computador, un micrófono behringer C1, un crossover activo behringer cx3400 de 4 vias tipo linkwitz-Rileyde 24dB/octava y  mis amplificadorcitos desde un audiologic lx-52a hasta otros comprados y fabricados por mi de mucha mas potencia .  y las ganas de estudiar de manera mas practica y mejorar mis baflecitos.

Quisiera saber que programas usas para poder dar esos graficos tan buenos y detallados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> profe! please! tranquilicesé!, ya le traigo el vaso con agua y la pastillita, no se me ponga nervioso! a ver si explota todo!
> jajajjaj.. bueno, yo no quise ser taan duro.. tratemos de llevar la discusion amablemente, yo tambien leí los link que puso sohho (no todos).. y si, mi opinion personal es que de los link que leí no se le puede sacar absolutamente nada ni en limpio ni en claro...el tema es que pareciera que este hilo se transformó en una suerte de campeonato de "a ver quien la tiene mas grande".. y ahí es donde ya hasta como que desagrada...


@hazard:
Lo mío no se trata de ser agresivo o andar con la chaveta saltada todo el tiempo o tenerla mas grande o mas larga. Le he pedido a este señor de muy buena manera que justifique lo que dice, por que este es un foro técnico y este hilo es un hilo técnico.

La respuesta es un montón de links que no conducen a nada relacionado con el tema tratado y todo termina en refrencias a "cosas dichas" por Martin Colloms, contra quien yo no tengo absolutamente nada, pero cuyos artículos referidos y con algo de relación a lo conversado están un par de miles de escalones por debajo de lo que normalmente conversamos/tratamos/analizamos en este área del foro.

El asunto finalmente es simple: Si el quiere cortar un tweeter con un XO de primer orden, pues que lo haga, pero que no diga que "esa es la forma correcta por que se escucha maravillosamente" por que lo que pretende es convencer a la gente de que sus posturas audiófilas son las correctas y que esa es la forma de hacer las cosas... y ya Juan ha demostrado el porqué eso no es verdad para el mismo tweeter del que sohho habla. Los oídos de cada persona SON UNICOS, así como SON UNICAS SUS SENSACIONES PSICOACÚSTICAS, pero tal como dice en el video de cyverlarva, si te *convencen *de que así suena bien... pues te va a sonar bien. Entonces el próximo paso es venderte cualquier fruta a precio de oro....total... si insisten lo suficiente te va a terminar sonando "maravillosamente".

Ya lo dijo Joseph Goebbels: *"Miente, miente, miente y algo quedará, cuanto mas grande sea la mentira mas gente la creerá"*.
Así funciona el mercado audiófilo. Decidan ustedes que es lo que quieren hacer...


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2012)

Compañeros ha tenido experiencia con los JBL l100

Perdón se me fue el enter, pido disculpas por la intromisión en el tema.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 1, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Creo que lo que esta en rojo, se explica en un par de capitulos del libro "El cerebro de Broca", del maestro Carl Sagan, donde habla sobre la PseudoCiencia........
> Sds.


Creo que ahi se centra el quid de la cuestion, en casi todos los casos el delirio audiofilo esta basado en una verdad a medias, precisamente esa "verdad" es la que se utiliza para provocar la duda, para sembrar el "pero esto puede pasar", el efecto pelicular en los cables, la necesidad de elevadores de cables para mejorar el sonido, los componentes esotericos, el mas es mejor, los metales preciosos para mejorar el contacto. Cada uno de los argumentos audiofilos se basa en una verdad fisica, pero sacada totalmente de contexto y puesta en un escenario totalmente improbable. 
A partir de ahi, viene el convencimiento, el ,como dijo Ezavalla, miente miente que algo quedara.
Las fabulosas "sensaciones" que nos trasmiten los equipos de hi-end son otra mentira mas. Las sensaciones son reacciones quimicas que se desarrollan en nuestro cuerpo,  y no dependen de la calidad del equipo que reproduce el mensaje musical. 
Que bueno que se puso el tema.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Gracias Juanfilas, por un momento creí que me había equivocado de Foro, sufrí de un dolor de cabeza constante, de un estress, de envidia, hasta de miedo por ver a personas que merecen todo mi respeto ya sea por conocimientos y/o por experiencias vividas en este hermoso mundo del sonido, casi pelearse por este medio, pero estas discusiones dentro del foro nos ponen a cuestionarnos, a investigar, y sobre todo ver muchos puntos de vista con argumentos fuertes o debiles, pero es bueno saber que estamos vivos.
> 
> Como recién llegado al foro. además de mis limitadas experiencias en el campo del sonido Hi-fi. trabajo en amplificaciones en vivo con mis modestos equipos de sonido. en mi pueblo.
> y para completar mi presupuesto no me da, pero mis ganas si, solo pude conseguir unos baflecitos JBL L100, en muy buen estado, quisiera saber como hacer las pruebas (pues como sohho dice se escuchan maravillosamente y tiene razón, pues sin desconocer la parte teórica y la parte práctica, al fin y al cabo todo lo hacemos para producir esa experiencia maravillosa de escuchar un sonido bello, limpio y a veces esas distorsiones romanticas que nos transportan a lugares y momentos..)
> ...


 
Con lo que tenés ya podes medir, como programa te recomiendo ARTA y además, el manual esta en español mucho mejor explicado de lo que yo te puedo explicar, te recomiendo que lo bajes y empieces a leerlo, después, sacate las dudas puntuales en el foro.
Saludos

¿Volvemos al tema? 

No tanto marcas pero si sistema, justo que estamos hablando del tweeter vifa XT25, estaría bueno armar un d´ appolito con dos midwoofers de 5´´ y este tweeter ¿Por que?
para aprovechar la directividad del mismo...

Ya que la mayoría de los mortales escuchamos en el living y el mismo tiene pésima acústica, no es tan malo tener mucha directividad, no es lo ideal para el tema imagen estereo, pero se gana en inteligibilidad muchísimo y a la hora de sacar cuentas, la gente suele preferir un sonido "súper limpio" (arrancamos con los términos pitufos  en este caso formalmente seria: sonido intelegible) a uno mas sucio pero con mejor imagen... igual, convengamos que la imagen no va a ser tan mala, simplemente inferior...

Una linda combinación seria Algún Peerless, podría ser el Nomex en 5.25´´ y el XT25, o el SB de 5´´...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> @hazard:
> Lo mío no se trata de ser agresivo o andar con la chaveta saltada todo el tiempo o tenerla mas grande o mas larga. Le he pedido a este señor de muy buena manera que justifique lo que dice, por que este es un foro técnico y este hilo es un hilo técnico.
> 
> La respuesta es un montón de links que no conducen a nada relacionado con el tema tratado y todo termina en refrencias a "cosas dichas" por Martin Colloms, contra quien yo no tengo absolutamente nada, pero cuyos artículos referidos y con algo de relación a lo conversado están un par de miles de escalones por debajo de lo que normalmente conversamos/tratamos/analizamos en este área del foro.
> ...


estimado profe, yo no digo que no tenga razon suficiente para enojarse, exasperarse o que se le suelte la cadena, sino que no se gana nada generando esa cadena de denostaciones cruzadas.

está en uno saber llevar la discución de manera apacible...., por eso tambien pedí en mi post anterior, y lo vuelvo a pedir ahora, bajar un cambio y tratar, en lo posible, en buenos terminos que este señor se integre al foro, y haciendole entender, que para que no lo maltraten, es necesario ser mas humilde para empezar, y, cuando acevere cosas, trate de que lo haga con el mayor rigor tecnico posible.
esto que digo no va contra lo que usted pienza eduardo, creo yo tiene absoluta razon en lo que piensa, (yo ya aclaré que de todo lo que posteó y los links que puso, opiné exactamente lo que opina ud), pero tambien opino, que se puede ser contundente desde la opinion y a la vez allanarle el camino para que el señor sohho sepa como opinar y discutir en este foro.


----------



## sohho (Jun 1, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Señor sohho es difícil tratar de llevar un hilo medianamente ordenado con usted, quizás sea verdad que esta atajando penales a lo loco, pero decididamente el que se metió en este barullo fue usted solito.


Yo sólo di mi opinión, en mi primer post, en una manera muy civilizada y respetuosa.
Lo que recibí a cambio fue una cadena de agresiones, bardeos y hasta insultos (convengamos que cualquiera se siente insultado si lo llaman ladrón o mentiroso). Consecuentemente todas mis respuestas tuvieron la intención primordial de frenar esa avalancha y llevar al cosa a un territorio de respeto por la opinión del otro. Dicho cortito: no me metí en nada, me metieron.



cyverlarva dijo:


> ...desde la comodidad de mi casa se me hace imposible saber como suena su XT25 cortado en primer orden a 2500 hz.
> No tiro la pelota al corner, usted usa su verborragia para tratar de zafar del problema como puede.


No le echemos la culpa la la verborragia cuando lo que prevalecen son las contradicciones. ¿O no era que la evaluación auditiva no sirve para nada? Todo empezó conque alguien sostuvo que  para saber si un sistema de audio es bueno basta con medirlo.
Con respecto al Vifa, su corte y su distorsión cruzado en 2500, te olvidaste de calcular las cancelaciones por inversión de fase con respecto al woofer, cuando lo conectás de ese modo. Claro que habría que ver cuan arriba dejás llegar al woofer para lograr el efecto, y como se lo banca, pero ese es otro tema.
Esta solución no es perfecta, pero es más que suficientemente buena y, al no complejizar el cross y la presentación con un 3 vias, es dramático lo que se gana en rendimiento dinámico, velocidad (ataque y decay) y consecuentemente: tímbrica.

*El problema esencial de las cuentas en el sonido es que toda la cadena termina en transductores moviendo aire en un recinto con difracciones, absorciones, nodos, resonancias, etc. Por todo esto, la experiencia perceptual es necesariamente un evento caótico. Y, si algo está claro en el mundo de la física moderna, es que no se pueden describir eventos caóticos con ecuaciones lineales.*



cyverlarva dijo:


> Señor sohho es difícil tratar de llevar un hilo medianamente ordenado con usted, quizás sea verdad que esta atajando penales a lo loco, pero decididamente el que se metió en este barullo fue usted solito.


Yo sólo di mi opinión, en mi primer post, en una manera muy civilizada y respetuosa.
Lo que recibí a cambio fue una cadena de agresiones, bardeos y hasta insultos (convengamos que cualquiera se siente insultado si lo llaman ladrón o mentiroso). Consecuentemente todas mis respuestas tuvieron la intención primordial de frenar esa avalancha y llevar al cosa a un territorio de respeto por la opinión del otro. Dicho cortito: no me metí en nada, me metieron.



cyverlarva dijo:


> ...desde la comodidad de mi casa se me hace imposible saber como suena su XT25 cortado en primer orden a 2500 hz.
> No tiro la pelota al corner, usted usa su verborragia para tratar de zafar del problema como puede.


No le echemos la culpa la la verborragia cuando lo que prevalecen son las contradicciones. ¿O no era que la evaluación auditiva no sirve para nada? Todo empezó conque alguien sostuvo que  para saber si un sistema de audio es bueno basta con medirlo.
Con respecto al Vifa, su corte y su distorsión cruzado en 2500, te olvidaste de calcular las cancelaciones por inversión de fase con respecto al woofer, cuando lo conectás de ese modo. Claro que habría que ver cuan arriba dejás llegar al woofer para lograr el efecto, y como se lo banca, pero ese es otro tema.
Esta solución no es perfecta, pero es más que suficientemente buena y, al no complejizar el cross y la presentación con un 3 vias, es dramático lo que se gana en rendimiento dinámico, velocidad (ataque y decay) y consecuentemente: tímbrica.

*El problema esencial de las cuentas en el sonido es que toda la cadena termina en transductores moviendo aire en un recinto con difracciones, absorciones, nodos, resonancias, etc. Por todo esto, la experiencia perceptual es necesariamente un evento caótico. Y, si algo está claro en el mundo de la física moderna, es que no se pueden describir eventos caóticos con ecuaciones lineales.*





ezavalla dijo:


> Pero tu respuesta SI ES CLARA: Si lo hace Sonus Faber está bien y todos debemos creerle ... hermosa forma de no dar ninguna argumentación.


No dije que si Sonus lo hacía estaba bien. 
Solo lo mencioné como ejemplo de que sí se podía cortar en 6 cuando alguien se espantó con la idea y quiso exorcizarme con agua bendita... Fijate bien la secuencia de los post y lo que se dijo antes de levantar presión  



ezavalla dijo:


> Por supuesto que busqué *Audio & Video de Sao Paulo* para ver que aparecía....y mejor ni contarlo


No veo porqué no contarlo, es la revista de audio más importante de Sudamérica,



ezavalla dijo:


> así que te dí la posibilidad de que vos mismo mostraras lo que habías escrito....pero no hubo respuesta.


me advirtieron que no se puede postear links a sitios que estén vinculados con uno mismo.



ezavalla dijo:


> Bue...si eso es "La Biblia"...  . Al libro lo tenía en un archivo hace muchísimos años, y jamás le dí bolilla *POR QUE ES UN LIBRO PARA PRINCIPIANTES*. Tiene un "resumen" (si es que así puede llamarse) de la Acústica de Beranek (1954 ), y de los paper de Thiele y Small (1971 o por ahí). Por supuesto que _explica_ (otra expresión generosa) cosas pero no tiene, ni cerca, ni la profundidad ni el detalle de cualquiera de los autores originales....y eso lo publicó en 1991 y lleva cuatro o cinco ediciones. En fin...es un libro del tipo "aprenda parlantes en 15 días".
> Si ese es *TU autor* y *TU libro* de referencia...todo esta discusión es inútil por que estás extremadamente lejos de los conocimientos de los miembros del foro, y entonces puedo entender por que pretendés cortar en primer orden a un XT25....


Te olvidaste de mencionar el Manual de Rueda 



ezavalla dijo:


> Esos artículos, de su propia web, es una mezcla rara entre delirio audiófilo (sin pruebas) y algo de tecnología del audio, que está muy bien. Si pretende explicar algo con esa mezcla, lo único que se me ocurre que busca es ganar autoridad entre la gilada.
> Pero nobleza obliga, debo reconocer que siempre antepone a sus opiniones expresiones del tipo "a *mi *juicio", "en *mis *investigaciones", "a *mi *me resultó"... cosa que jamás puede conseguir de un audiófilo :enfadado:
> Seeeee....*y a esos artículos de la AES solo le falta decir: "Auspiciado y sponsoreado por NXT Inc.*"


Si, de su propia web, pero todos ellos y todos los papers mencionados están avalados por la *AES*. 
*Sólo te falta decir que la AES es poco seria y avala chantas a cambio de unos mangos y ya estamos en el horno con papas*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2012)

hazard:
Yo estoy 100% de acuerdo con lo que vos decís en muchas cosas de las que has expresado, pero hay otras que meeee cooommmpliiiicaaaannnn. Por ejemplo, esto que apareció cuando había calmado forzosamente mis expresiones:


			
				sohho dijo:
			
		

> Menciono esto sólo para establecer lo que se puede y lo que no se puede  hacer, no para jactarme de nada, pero, por favor, *no le diga usted nada  al "hombre del sable laser" que andaba muy curioso por saber cómo se  hace la magia imposible...*


Y claro, si vemos el contexto solo se aprovechó de que me había auto-inducido-al-silencio para volver con la sanata...sanata que nunca detalló cuando se lo pedí y que acá tampoco muestra... pero pide mantener en silencio 
El problema es mío? Naaaaaaa....yo no creo en NADA de lo que dice . *El problema es del foro, por que tiene 150.000 usuarios que potencialmente pueden leer esto, o peor aún, recomendárselo a otros.*

Y el asunto es que la sanata audiófila es poderosa (mas poderosa que la fuerza ), por que a los_* no iniciados*_ les permite discutir "a alto nivel" de cosas que no tienen idea basados en premisas 100% falsas, pero como no hace falta conocer NADA - excepto marcas y nombres - y como herramienta solo se requieren "los oídos", que todos tenemos y - supuestamente - sabemos manejar, entonces esa facilidad los habilita a manda fruta y verdura ante quienes, desprevenidamente, los escuchen o lean. Entonces mucha gente, que sufre de ciertos "problemas" encuentran en esto una forma de liberarse, principalmente auto-alabándose ("...decálogo de hipoacúsicos..." dijeron por ahí :enfadado y cubrir sus necesidades básicas insatisfechas de EGO. Ante cualquier problema que surja, ellos derivarán la culpa a quienes los cuestionen (no a los que los escuchan ...sinó pierden auditorio) recurriendo a una ensalada de marcas, equipos, wiskies, cables OFC , "capacitores con dieléctrico de cera de abeja" y expresiones del tipo "yo lo digo por que yo lo escucho, y quienes no piensen así dicen que soy un mentiroso...pero la verdad es que ellos son sordos"... o alguna verdura similar. Y por supuesto, apelando al respeto mutuo como base del entendimiento cuando acá no hay nada que entender, sino solo leer sobre las bondades auditivas de los golden ears y tener que CREERLO... por que no hay forma de verificarlo (y eso está en el decálogo) :enfadado:.

En resumen, si quiere integrarse...que lo haga, si quiere "convertirse al lado oscuro".. que también lo haga, si quiere quedarse callado y mirar desde las sombras... que lo haga. En fin... que haga lo que quiera , pero no pidas a mí bajar los decibeles, por que yo ya conozco (con experiencia incluida) como termina esto cuando se deja crecer los sanateros a favor del "respeto y la integración"... y no me gustaría que el foro, o al menos la sección de audio, acabe así.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 1, 2012)

Buenas tardes EZ. A oidos sordos sobran palabras. A traves de los mensajes y distintos post de este foro y de la colaboracion y participacion activa de los usuarios queda de sobremanifiesto que la unica forma de avalar lo que decimos es con los echos concretos ( en nuestro caso con mediciones). Como te dije en algun post cuanto mas aprendo y mas viejo me pongo tambien me pongo mas jodido con lo que me ofrecen. Nadie duda de tu conocimiento y del de muchos de este foro y nunca nadie bardeo ni dijo exasperaciones ante un error de algo que hallamos posteado y justificado. Este Sr. Sohho sabra si quedarse con su supuesta sapienza o bien hara renacer ese espiritu inquieto que es el aprendisaje y conocimiento atraves de los cuales accedera a no dejarse llevar solo por comentarios sino por echos fisicos que corroboran nuestras palabras. 
Bien por aclarar las cosas porque muchos leemos este foro y las cosas deben quedar claras. Pero creo que ya es tiempo de dejar de gastar polvora en chimangos (como decia mi abuelo). 
QUIEN QUIERA LEER QUE LEA. HAY MUCHO MATERIAL Y MUY BUENO. Un gran saludo. Sergio.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> hazard:
> Yo estoy 100% de acuerdo con lo que vos decís en muchas cosas de las que has expresado, pero hay otras que meeee cooommmpliiiicaaaannnn. Por ejemplo, esto que apareció cuando había calmado forzosamente mis expresiones:
> 
> Y claro, si vemos el contexto solo se aprovechó de que me había auto-inducido-al-silencio para volver con la sanata...sanata que nunca detalló cuando se lo pedí y que acá tampoco muestra... pero pide mantener en silencio
> ...


 
    
Hay muchos foros en Internet, es mas, seguro que hay mas foros azules que rojos, por favor, que este siga tal cual esta.

Volviendo al tema:
　
_"__Con respecto al Vifa, su corte y su distorsión cruzado en 2500, te olvidaste de calcular las cancelaciones por inversión de fase con respecto al woofer, cuando lo conectás de ese modo. Claro que habría que ver cuan arriba dejás llegar al woofer para lograr el efecto, y como se lo banca, pero ese es otro tema."_

 Eso es lo 1ro que se calcula hasta para hacer el crossover del equipo portátil para ir de camping, pero que poco o nada tiene que ver con la distorsión armónica ¿me podría decir que tiene que ver o como baja las distorsiones suponiendo que la inversión esta bien hecha y la respuesta queda plana?

_"El problema esencial de las cuentas en el sonido es que toda la cadena termina en transductores moviendo aire en un recinto con difracciones, absorciones, nodos, resonancias, etc. Por todo esto, la experiencia perceptual es necesariamente un evento caótico. Y, si algo está claro en el mundo de la física moderna, es que no se pueden describir eventos caóticos con ecuaciones lineales."_

Todo muy bonito, pero te olvidas que nosotros escuchamos hasta 20khz y el estudio de ondas hasta estas longitudes de onda esta superado desde... ¿1915? si estuviésemos hablando de mecánica quántica bue... seria otro cantar, pero igual hablando de esta, el mundo es bastante determinista, por mas que cada partícula que compone el universo tiene una ecuación de onda distinta a cualquier otra, podemos predecir con muchísima exactitud donde va a estar en el futuro (y no me vengan con Schrondinger que conozco muy pocas personas que entienden el principio de incertidumbre...) imaginate que los procesadores de PC actuales funcionan a frecuencias de Ghz... y sus átomos siguen todos en su lugar y los datos no desaparecen.... igual que el sol que estuvo ahi 5000.000.000 años y va a seguir ahi otros 5000.000.000 mas...
En audio hay muchas cosas que están totalmente resueltas hace mucho, ahora el problema principal son las distorsiones espaciales y es ahí donde hay que centrar nuestros estudios, por supuesto, una vez que sabemos controlar las otras variables, sino es saltarse algunos pasos.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 1, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hay muchos foros en Internet, es mas, seguro que hay mas foros azules que rojos, por favor, que este siga tal cual esta.
> 
> Volviendo al tema:
> 
> ...



creo yo, no hay nada mas para decir.....

juan, que mic me recomendas para empezar a medir?, y pregunto, es muy determinante la calidad de la placa de sonido de la pc para hacer mediciones con el arta?

necesito un cursillo intensivo de electroacustica...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2012)

Si buscan lo que falta, se fue para aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/avances-sobre-posible-construccion-mic-mediciones-76534/


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2012)

Muy sabio lo suyo Mr. Fogonazo. Merecia tema aparte.


----------



## LuisTesla (Oct 7, 2012)

Que tarde vi este post!

 Que puedo decir  *"No todo lo que es oro brilla"*


----------



## electroaudio (Oct 11, 2013)

high-end : roll royce-ferrari-lamboghini-aston martin

hi fi: mercedes benz-bmw-volvo-audi

high-end: conrad jhonson-mcintosh-acoustic research-mbl

hi fiioneer-technics-rotel-mark levinson


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 11, 2013)

Buenas noches electroaudio, voy a citar nuevamente la frase que cito Luis Tesla, no todo lo que brilla es oro, y con los autos y el audio pasa lo mismo, léete los post de grandes mentiras del audio hi end, el de diseño y construcción de bafles cajas acústicas, el de medición de los parámetros t/s de los parlantes, etc. y encontraras mucho material que te va a sacar un monton de dudas. por mi lado te puedo decir que un motor de un 128 bien preparado igual al de muchos autos de alta gama std.  y con el conjunto bafle pasa lo mismo parlantes buenos bien medidos con el calculo del recinto correspondiente bien sintonizado y con el divisor de frecuencia bien calculado da por resultado un exelente conjunto sonoro comparable a otros de muchos dólares. No digo que no halla mejores o peores parlantes sino que es muy importante realizar un conjunto (bafle) bien calculado para obtener buenas respuestas, un saludo Sergio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2014)

Ojo , no dejarse confundir !

Fostex Company History














NO  confundir con Fo*X*tex


----------



## Fitap (Oct 18, 2014)

Exacto, cambiaron las 's' una es del alfbeto y la otra es $ jajaja, hay mucha diferencia y una de ellas es el precio, lindo ese woofer, lastima que esta vedado en AR traer algo de afuera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2014)

Eran los que usaba Holimar


----------



## detrakx (Oct 19, 2014)

Mi primer Sub fue un FoXtex de esos chinazos, de alto xmax 0,01mm  , ojo que un Tda de 25W lo sacudia lindo. 

Pd: No confundir Fostex con Fortex.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 19, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Mi primer Sub fue un FoXtex de esos chinazos, de alto xmax 0,01mm  , ojo que un Tda de 25W lo sacudia lindo.
> 
> Pd: No confundir Fostex con Fortex.


----------



## LuisTesla (Oct 20, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Mi primer Sub fue un FoXtex de esos chinazos, de alto xmax 0,01mm  , ojo que un Tda de 25W lo sacudia lindo.
> 
> Pd: No confundir Fostex con Fortex.



7,8mm Xmas Foxtex de 12" , tambien fue mi primer subwoofer para Home Theater


----------



## detrakx (Oct 21, 2014)

Si veo un primer plano de tu avatar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2014)

No sabía dónde ponerlo


----------



## detrakx (Nov 5, 2014)

Muy bueno Dosme...


----------

